# found guide paddle on numbers



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

i was rafting today and found a paddle below rapid #6. it has a name and an unreadable phone number. my guess is that it belongs to a local guide. if you think it's yours describe it here or send me a PM and i'll do my best to get it back to you. 

tango
the adventure company


----------

